# gouge sharpening



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I got a set of cheap carving tools at HF mostly to get the feel of the tools and to learn to sharpen them. I did oky on the skew. But when I tried to sharpen the bent fishtail gouge in the manner shown in the videos I notices that the edge was being ground of more in the center and leaving very pronounced corners and they are rounding. I tried to take a picture of it but the defomaty don't show well anybody know what I did wrong.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Your profile, from the cutting edge back toward the handle is rounded. This should be flat, as you are grinding you need to roll the tool but you have to keep your angle from tip to handle the same.









*Red is wrong, white is right!*


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Mar yMay does a great job at showing and explaining how to sharpen a gouge. Lock the elbow at you hip, swivel hips left to right while turning your wrist. I think you may be rolling it over too far blunting the edges. Youll also need a slip stone or a dowel wrapped in sandpaper to remove the burr you form on the inside of the gouge.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for showing me the proper angle, this being a chepy the edge was deformed when I got it, I just made it worse, should I straighten the edge


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

straightened the edge on the gouge but when I sharpen it a slight hook starts to form on the left corner when facing the back of the gouge. UTubes don't help much because they can't tell me what I am doing wrong


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Not quite following your "hook" take a picture so we can see what you're talking about.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

the picture above is the best one I could get, I ground down the high points and am re sharping. when I rock the blade I rtry not to go over the corners so far so good


----------

